# Dependent visa for US spouse of Brazilian citizen?



## katiehmendonca

Hello!
I am a US Citizen, living in the US with my Brazilian born husband, and my two children. I have held a Brazilian tourist visa in the past, prior to our marriage. Now that we are married and my name has changed, I have to apply for a new US passport, which renders my 10 year Brazilian tourist visa invalid. 

Since I have to reapply for a new visa anyway, I was looking on the consulate website and see an option for a "dependent" visa...for spouses and children/step children of Brazilian citizens. 

I cannot, however, find any info on the benefits or differences in this type of visa vs the traditional tourist visa. The visas are quite expensive, especially since we will be applying for both kids as well as myself, and just want to choose the best one for our situation. 

Unfortunately, the Brazilian consulate in Texas is not extremely helpful, though I have reached out to them as well. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Does the new passport actually render your 10 year visa invalid? Normally, if you have a new passport issued while a visa in the old one is still valid, you can continue to use the original visa by carrying both passports - the one with the visa in it and the new passport. That would at least get you to the end of the full 10 years of your tourist visa, even if you have the inconvenience of carrying two passports all the time.

You might have to also carry something to prove your marriage and/or name change. But that has to be less hassle than getting a new visa. Unless you're moving to Brazil with your husband and children, I don't think they will issue a "dependent" visa. Family member visas (particularly a "spouse" visa) are generally reserved for spouses of local nationals who are looking to live long term in the country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## katiehmendonca

Thanks for the reply, Bev. 

Unfortunately, when the name changes, Brazil does not allow you to use the old visa. Such a waste. I could travel under my old name and old passport/visa but that's really not legal.

My understanding is the permanent visa is for the spouses/children wanting to relocate to Brazil which is different from the dependent visa, but I might be wrong. Can anyone clarify?

Hopefully someone else can also weigh in!


----------

